# 300zx.....



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

i found a sweet 300zx on cardomain.com and was thinking of building up my own... so i wanted to know what people think of the body kits and such...is the invader kit any good ect.... and spoilers....which ones might look bad a$$ on it.... im only 16 so im short on cash...a little .....so also i want to know about what the cheapest i could get one..build one up for.....anyhelp giveing is greatly appreciated


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

XxGhostXx said:


> *i found a sweet 300zx on cardomain.com and was thinking of building up my own... so i wanted to know what people think of the body kits and such...is the invader kit any good ect.... and spoilers....which ones might look bad a$$ on it.... im only 16 so im short on cash...a little .....so also i want to know about what the cheapest i could get one..build one up for.....anyhelp giveing is greatly appreciated *


The Z is a expensive car to have (mods, maintenance). As for body kits, to each there own I personally don't care for them but that's me.  Check out Google.com to look at different body kits.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

My #1 rule, when building a car: Build it to look good, and/or build it to go fast, but don't build it to look fast. (Race, not Rice theory)

I'm guessing you're taking about a Z32, since you didn't state a year. With a Z, there isn't anything you need to do to make them look good. They came with beautiful bodies. I would go with performance mod's, and interior. Do you want a TT or N/A? cause that will also make a big difference. Also... you say that you are 16 and "short on cash." Be prepared for HIGH insurance rates.I was shocked at how much mine was. As far as ground effecs go... anything with a name like "Invader," or "Sniper" is probably gonna look goofy. If you must get something to elongate the body, get a lip kit or something like it. Something that will leave the body's profile unchanged. Z32's are expensive to build. Just getting one will cost you anywhere from $7,300-$15,000 depending on the model/year (from dealer). you may be able to find one cheaper through a private seller, or a used car lot.


----------



## Max240 (Dec 21, 2003)

I've got one that needs a motor for $2400.


----------



## VexTheZX (Jan 7, 2004)

i've got one with a motor, with only 65,000 miles on it (original) for $2,000


----------



## rizzspeed (Jul 17, 2003)

If I were you I'd research this a little more. You obviously have internet access, use it to your advantage. Parts for the Z are twice if not more expensive than similar imports. Performance parts as well as regular maintanence items.
You'll be spending another 2400 or more to get that motor. That won't even cover the labor to install it unless you plan on doing it yourself.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

VexTheZX said:


> i've got one with a motor, with only 65,000 miles on it (original) for $2,000



WHAT THE HELL REALLY?

Send me pics at SKD_Destroyer*@*bellsouth.net (without the stars)


----------

